# S'more 2/14/2002 - 6/17/2010



## JimD

Binky free at the Bridge, mylittle lady.

We're going to miss you very much, but we'll see you agansome day.

:in tears:


----------



## MikeScone

I'm sorry to hear about your loss. Maybe Scone will meet her at the Bridge...


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Oh I'm so sorry  RIP beautiful girl.


----------



## Pipp

:sad: 

So sorry, Jim. 



sas


----------



## Spot

I'm soooo sorry to hear this.I was reading the thread about S'more everytime it was updated.R.I.P. S'moreink iris::rainbow:


----------



## kirbyultra

So sorry for your loss...

RIP S'more


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Jim, we're so sorry for your loss of that beautiful little girl. The best when we log on here is a day with no new Rainbow entries. Binky free sweet little girl and rest in peace.:bunnyangel:


----------



## LuvaBun

:bigtears:I just saw your post in the infirmary.

I am so sorry, Jim. You did everything you could for her, and she knew you loved her - probably why she held on as long as she did. It must have been so comforting for her to have a long snuggle with you last night, and for you to be with her today.

God Bless, S'more. Buck and Tiny will take care of you.

Thinking of you all, Jim.

Jan


----------



## tonyshuman

I'm so sorry Jim. She was a little princess and had a wonderful life with you. Such a special girl. She looked just like my Tony. What a lucky girl to be one of your beloved bunnies. She was so brave, holding on to spend some last special days with you. Binky free from pain, Miss S'more.
:rainbow:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

I am so sorry. :cry1:

It is so hard to see another favorite go to the bridge. No more pain for S'more, and Pebbles finally get to meet S'more and give her kisses.

Take care of her Buck.

Binky Free Little Girl. ink iris:


----------



## cheryl

I'm so sorry you lost your little girl Jim..


----------



## hln917

I'm so sorry Jim.


----------



## hartleybun

i am so sorry for your loss. binky free S'more - imknow Hartley will be one of many bunnies to greet her at the bridge.:rip::rose:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Jim I'm so sorry your Beautiful S'more has gone the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow:.

Binky PainFree Sweetness.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## JimD

Thank you all for the kind words, thoughts, and prayers.

This morning we buried S'more in the back part of our yard....next to the vegetable garden.


----------



## slavetoabunny

I'm so sorry you lost your beautiful girl. Binky free S'mores.


----------



## NorthernAutumn

[align=center]ink iris:urplepansy::rainbow:ink iris:urplepansy::rainbow:ink iris:urplepansy::rainbow:ink iris:urplepansy::rainbow:ink iris:urplepansy::rainbow:ink iris:
Chocolatey dutch girl, 
You brought so much happiness 
to Jim and RO

Bridge bunnies await 
Guiding through blooming meadows,
Sweet Sâmore, loved small friend


ink iris:urplepansy::rainbow:ink iris:urplepansy::rainbow:ink iris:urplepansy::rainbow:ink iris:urplepansy::rainbow:ink iris:urplepansy::rainbow:ink iris:
[/align] 

I'm sorry, Jim. :hug:


----------



## myheart

Jim, I am so sorry for your loss of S'more. I do hope you are able to find comfort and peace in the good memories you have of your little girl. She was so special to all of us on the forum, and will be missed by all.

ray:

Binky Free at The Bridge S'more. :rainbow:

myheart


----------



## JimD

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> [align=center]ink iris:urplepansy::rainbow:ink iris:urplepansy::rainbow:ink iris:urplepansy::rainbow:ink iris:urplepansy::rainbow:ink iris:urplepansy::rainbow:ink iris:
> Chocolatey dutch girl,
> You brought so much happiness
> to Jim and RO
> 
> Bridge bunnies await
> Guiding through blooming meadows,
> Sweet Sâmore, loved small friend
> 
> 
> ink iris:urplepansy::rainbow:ink iris:urplepansy::rainbow:ink iris:urplepansy::rainbow:ink iris:urplepansy::rainbow:ink iris:urplepansy::rainbow:ink iris:
> [/align]
> 
> I'm sorry, Jim. :hug:


:hugsquish:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

ray: So sorry for your loss, Jim. S'more was beautiful!


----------



## naturestee

I'm so sorry, Jim. :hug:


----------



## Snuggys Mom

I'm so sorry, Jim. 

:bigtears:

Binky Free, S'more


----------



## jcl_24

I'm sorry you lost your lovely bunny girl Jim. She looks so content in that photo where she is being cuddled by you.

Binky at the Brigde S'more and know you will always be loved by your humans here.

:hearts

Love from
Jo xx


----------



## JimD

I'm missing S'more very much.

I know we made the right decision.
And, I know she's in a good place now.
But, still....
I miss her very much.

And now....a moment of sharing.

The vet's office has a big screen tv.
The night S'more "moved on", the movie "Babe" was playing.
Ironically, I was leaving as the movie was ending.... but the final song caught my ear.

These probably aren't the actual words...
But it's what I heard ....

*If I had words to make a day for you, 
I'd sing you a morning ... golden & new. 
I would make this day last for all time, 
And give you a night ... deep in moonshine.
ray:*

I found a YouTube posting that has a beautiful rendition of this song ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTbbmX3AkF4&feature=related]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTbbmX3AkF4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## LuvaBun

Babe is my favourite film (I've seen it 14 times) so I know this song - it was also a huge hit in the UK many years ago. It is very appropriate!

Yes, you did the right thing for her, but that doesn't make it any easier for you 

:hug: Jan


----------



## JimD

...and you'll be in my heart.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05MykSuOxP0&feature=related]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05MykSuOxP0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## cirrustwi

Jim,
I'm just seeing this. I'm so sorry to hear about S'more. Definitely one of my favorites over the years, the time seems to go so quickly.

Lots of love.
Jen


----------



## JimD

Oh, my dear S'more....your passing took the wind from my sails.

But....

My world is a better place because of you.

You saw the best there was in me.

And, you gave me faith because you believed in me.

Binky free my sweet one!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Flash Gordon

i just happened to find S'mores thread in the infirmary and i sobbed and cried when i read the whole thing..im so sorry about ur S'mores ..
every now and then we get a pet that opens up an area in our hearts that has never been opened ..they wiggle their way in there and fill a void we didnt even know we had...its like where have u been all my life?....those pets they are "The Maqical Ones"...
S'mores ....she was one of em ya know.


----------



## JimD

It's been a year since you journeyed to the Bridge.

I really can't find the words to express how much you're missed.

Not a day goes by that you're not thought of.

I wish you were here so I could give you a big hug and a kiss.

Binky free... my sweet lady.

:sigh:


----------



## Deliciosa

Rest in peace, little S'more


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Rest in Peace little girl.:bunnyangel2:


----------



## TinysMom

Oh wow - hard to believe its been a year....

She was so special to all of us....

Binky free sweetie and don't forget to flirt with Tiny a lot!


----------



## hexi99

i am very sorry for your loss make sure to take your time to grieve


----------



## LuvaBun

Like Peg, I can hardly believe that it has been a year!

Be Happy, S'more. You are missed by many! 

Jan


----------



## Must_Love_Pets

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. My heart goes out to you durring this difficult time. 

:rainbow::angel::bigtears:


----------



## JimD

I don't know how I missed your day.....It is Valentines Day.

I got you on 2/14/2004.....and gave you your birthday on that day as well (since we didn't know your real birthday)

I hope you had a great day!!!
I'm sure Buck gave you some extra love and some treats, too!!

I miss you very much!!!

Daddy loves you.

:bunnyhug:

PS: 
Houdini reminds me of you so much. She looks so much like you and she's got the same sweet personality. I think you live on in her sometimes.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

:rip: I think we all have an aversion to this forum, but it's the memories that keep them alive in our hearts.


----------



## JimD

Today is bittersweet.

It's been 2 years since you left for the Bridge.....and it's Father's Day today.

I laid you to rest in the back of our yard next to the garden. Chippy, Binkie and Tootsie are there along side of you, too.
I was mowing the lawn yesterday and saw that your spot was becoming quite overgrown. I could hardly see the stones I put down for you all.
I spent this morning clearing out the brush, weeds and small trees that had grown in.
By the time I was finished the sun was shining brightly on you all.
And I'm sure the neighbors thought that I was nuts cuz I kept talking to you guys while I was working.
Next weekend I'll plant some new flowers for you.

Enjoy the sunshine.
Binky free and be happy at the Bridge until I get there.
Give the others kisses from me.
And say "Hello" to Buck for me, too.

Love you and miss you sweet lady!

Hugs and Kisses!!
~Daddy


----------



## SOOOSKA

Oh Jim

That post brought tears to my eyes.

I don't care what anyone says it doesn't get easier no matter how many years go by.

Big Hugs to you.:hug2:

And Happy Father's Day

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## HEM

It brought us to tears too
Hopefully you are getting through today with the help of your family and are sharing fond memories.
We're thinking of you


----------

